# AMD 5900x build suggestions



## pmountford (Nov 16, 2020)

So what's everyone's thought's on the new Ryzen builds?

Just considering a 5900x build in the near future to update my 4790k which is starting to creak a little. DAW is Cubase 11 and I do have a couple of VEPro PC's networked. I use 4 monitors (2x 4k, 2x 1080p) although I've not considered the graphics card yet (hoping I can reuse what I have although if I currently use onboard graphics for one screen atm I guess this needs addressing as AMD don't have onboard do they? - not sure what options are there). Anyhow, here's my initial list. Any suggestions are welcome:



https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/pmountford/saved/#view=m4zDqs


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 16, 2020)

you should consider DDR4-4000 - at least 3600. AMD officially announced 4000 as the new sweetspot to get the max performance out of their cpu benchmarks shown in the presentation. and you should check the "tbw" of the ssd - the cheaper ones have much lower tbw´s (shorter life). the rest seems to a solid build


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm not sure that cpu cooler is going to cut it for a 5900x.
I'd get something like Noctua NH-DS15S. 

650W psu might also be pushing it, depending on what GPU you get.


----------



## pmountford (Nov 16, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> you should consider DDR4-4000 - at least 3600. AMD officially announced 4000 as the new sweetspot to get the max performance out of their cpu benchmarks shown in the presentation. and you should check the "tbw" of the ssd - the cheaper ones have much lower tbw´s (shorter life). the rest seems to a solid build


Have changed to 3600. Any idea what kind of real life performance differences we're talking about by choosing different memory speeds? Is this more relevant for overclocking?


----------



## pmountford (Nov 16, 2020)

Updated product list following feedback:


https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/pmountford/saved/#view=dDPrD3


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 16, 2020)

pmountford said:


> Have changed to 3600. Any idea what kind of real life performance differences we're talking about by choosing different memory speeds? Is this more relevant for overclocking?



what I saw on reasonable tech-channels like der8auer, GN, LTT, JTC

in gaming 8-11%
in multimedia up to 25%

...with the 4000. Oh, and 4 Ram Sticks will give you also up to 10% more then just 2 sticks


----------



## ogrim1 (Nov 16, 2020)

R. Soul said:


> 650W psu might also be pushing it, depending on what GPU you get.



If he doesn't get highend like rtx 3080/3090 GPU then that's way more than enough.


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 16, 2020)

Whoever does it first, please share your build and feedback. The 5900x is out of stock everywhere.


----------



## Pictus (Nov 16, 2020)

pmountford said:


> Updated product list following feedback:
> 
> 
> https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/pmountford/saved/#view=dDPrD3



I prefer Crucial RAM


https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/7ZWBD3/crucial-ballistix-64-gb-2-x-32-gb-ddr4-3600-cl16-memory-bl2k32g36c16u4b


The review https://aphnetworks.com/reviews/crucial-ballistix-ddr4-3600-2x32gb

I do not like the ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming 4, go for 
Gigabyte B550 AORUS PRO AC (it is at very good price!)


https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/FMxbt6/gigabyte-b550-aorus-pro-ac-atx-am4-motherboard-b550-aorus-pro-ac


or
Asus ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING


https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/JXBhP6/asus-rog-strix-b550-f-gaming-atx-am4-motherboard-rog-strix-b550-f-gaming


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 16, 2020)

Coming from a i7 4790k is going to be enlightening.

Bought a 3700X and couldn’t run the timings I liked, but could more of everything. 

Just didn’t like Intel’s more more more core and higher watts.
Figured they would come out with something new but AMD keeps beating them to the puck each time.

Have fun. Running RX GFX Cards w/ AMD are suppose to be advantagoeus with Infinity Fabric design too.


----------



## pmountford (Nov 17, 2020)

Pictus said:


> I do not like the ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming 4, go for
> Gigabyte B550 AORUS PRO AC (it is at very good price!)


Can I ask what puts you off Asrock? Are there not benefits going for a 570 over 550?


----------



## Captain Oveur (Nov 17, 2020)

I'll be very curious to see if you can reach DDR4-3600 with 128 GB. Most motherboard QVLs (if they are even updated for Vermeer) will claim support for that much, but not at that speed.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 17, 2020)

VRMs is what Pictus will say I bet.
You can’t skimp on them with 8/12/16 core builds.
ASRock took 1st place many times in the past but now you need their high end monsters for the same quality.

Just a wild guess.


----------



## Pictus (Nov 17, 2020)

pmountford said:


> Can I ask what puts you off Asrock? Are there not benefits going for a 570 over 550?



The B550 chipset is less powerful, but more polished and do not have the
pesky chipset fan, for 95% of the users the B550 cover all the needs.
Both the motherboards I recommended are way better...
The BIOS(ASUS best), the VRM and even the copper wiring paths.

If the GPU you are going to use is NVDIA, you must do some tweaks





Nvidia Driver, no latency anymore?


Hi all! We all know that AMD drivers have from far, less latency than Nvidia drivers, and for that reason we all recommand an AMD graphic card for audio working. But recently i have dealt with a new install on a PC with an Nvidia graphic card. And when i updated to the latest driver i saw an...




vi-control.net


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 19, 2020)

I concur less featured chipsets are good choices for audio.
My Supermicro H170 and ASRock H97 1U DAWs are 100% stable and been making me money for years.

I’d love a B550 w/ perpendicular DIMMs like server boards.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 19, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> you should consider DDR4-4000 - at least 3600. AMD officially announced 4000 as the new sweetspot to get the max performance out of their cpu benchmarks shown in the presentation.


The OP wants 4x 32GB sticks so 4000 is not a possibility I think!
If it was, the price would be about 80% more so not worth it.


----------



## pmountford (Nov 19, 2020)

Technostica said:


> The OP wants 4x 32GB sticks so 4000 is not a possibility I think!
> If it was, the price would be about 80% more so not worth it.


That's correct - 128gb is more important then blistering CPU speed. So is the recommended 3000, 3200 or 3600?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 20, 2020)

128GB of 3200MHZ will be fine and work in all 4 slots....


----------



## Pictus (Nov 20, 2020)

pmountford said:


> That's correct - 128gb is more important then blistering CPU speed. So is the recommended 3000, 3200 or 3600?






easyrider said:


> 128GB of 3200MHZ will be fine and work in all 4 slots....



The RAM I recommended in my first post works 4x32GB 3600MHz, see





128GB (4x32GB) vs. 64GB (2x32GB) DDR4 RAM on AMD Ryzen Performance Benchmarks Report | APH Networks


Recently, one of our readers, Nate1148, wrote to us on Reddit inquiring about the performance difference between four sticks of DDR4-3600 32GB modules and two on the AMD Ryzen platform after reading my Crucial Ballistix DDR4-3600 2x32GB review.




aphnetworks.com





The results also depends in getting a good motherboard and good BIOS.


----------

